# blood/embryo



## essie (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi, 
Had  2 ED grade A blastocysts on the 15,3.  Bleeding starting  and stopping definatly not implantation bleeding had very small blood clot.  Its strange my period is not due till sat and testing on Tue, So cant understand why my periods have come so early.  I had what looked like implantation bleeding on mon. My question is can i bleed with losing one embryo or would there definatly be no bleeding?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I dont really deal with early pregnancy, but I do know that it is impossible to say. You can still lose small clots with an implantation bleed, and an embryo could be lost at this stage with not much bleeding, but it's all speculation until Tuesday I'm afraid.  I wish I could help you more, 

All the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

